# New to London - body building gyms



## Guest

Hi everyone,

I've just flown from OZ to the UK and have had no luck finding a bodybuilding gym here in London near Fulham area ? I've been training at Cannons and also SOHO at Earls Court but they are both a joke, limmited equipment.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Guest

the only ones i no are

pumps gym walthamstow

and one in tottenham, oy yeah theres one in bethnal green aswell.

where fulham? north east south west?

welcome to the board aswell


----------



## Guest

Cheers Steve,

 Fulham is south west.


----------



## Guest

physical culture in putney or muscle works in bethnal green are both s**t hot


----------



## GettinSwole

Welcome to the board Peter. Looking forward to seeing you around more often


----------



## sultang

i found some decent gyms on this site, gyms in west london there were some decent gyms on there


----------



## Anabolichendo

welcome to the forum m8ty


----------



## tbirch

good evening everyone....calling out to anyone near ealing/acton area....im desparate for a real hardcore training gym, im dropping weight fast at fitness first...anyone in the know??

thankyou guys


----------



## howiepage

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Hard Trainer

Welcome to the forum bud.


----------



## joe1978

welcome buddy


----------



## Physical Culture Gym

Its an old post but if anyone is looking for a gym in SW London. Fulham, Putney Wandsworth be sure to give us a look.

Physical Culture Gyms. The Free weights Gym in Putney, Wandsworth and Fulham, London.

https://www.facebook.com/physical.culture


----------



## Simon V

Ultimate Performance in London is the place to go..... Speak to Rich Phillipps or Nick Mitchell....


----------



## Lloyd1466868015

Genesis Gym in Alperton, Wembley is probably the most hardcore gym in the country so well worth a visit. The owner Bulldog is a multiple work champion and there are at least 5 other world, european and British champions training there as well as Jimmy Marku, strongman, and once in a while Laurence Shablai (spelling?). There is a member who travels from Belgium to train there as well as a few from Wales and several from up North. They have about 10 50kg plates so you can see where that leads....


----------



## Valens

Peter28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just flown from OZ to the UK and have had no luck finding a bodybuilding gym here in London near Fulham area ? I've been training at Cannons and also SOHO at Earls Court but they are both a joke, limmited equipment.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Pete


hey bro

what is "OZ" /

thanks!


----------



## Lloyd1466868015

Australia I believe...


----------



## Valens

Lloyd said:


> Australia I believe...


Thanks buddy

:tea:


----------



## Allen

Welcome to the community, I'm also a newbie. Well, I've something special for you

but you have to make a little wait for it.

Actually, the site is currently closed for some maintenance issue. regards


----------

